# High Voltage mouth call



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Have a lot of different diaphragm calls in my humble lineup, but this one is a best seller already. I call it the High Voltage. It is made up of yellow latex on top, black, then proph on the bottom, modified V cut, and framed in black tape.

Super easy to blow, and easy to get that high front yelp, then rolls over to a semi raspy finish. Super easy kee kees.

All my turkey diaphragms are 5 bucks each.

Holler if your interested.

Mark


----------

